# mega viv part 2 the build continues



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well im into the final stages of the build its cost me 400 quid so far well over my expectations,,but still its worth it what do you lot reckon


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

c"mon peeps need some feed back on your thoughts,need some feel good vibes,:flrt:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Whats going in it and what will it look like at the end? £400, im geussing alot of that was on electrics and stuff?

I just dont think wood would cost that much?

It's looking good, the finish result should be brilliant


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Whats going in it and what will it look like at the end? £400, im geussing alot of that was on electrics and stuff?
> 
> I just dont think wood would cost that much?
> 
> It's looking good, the finish result should be brilliant


the 400 quid is for the wood,electric under floor heating,lighting,mesh,ect ect but it is 8ft high 7ft wide and 5ft deep its for my iggs its cool tho aint it,and its havin g a water fall and pond all heated and filtered--im really proud of it considering i aint a joiner :lol2:,,its taken me 2 weeks so far


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> the 400 quid is for the wood,electric under floor heating,lighting,mesh,ect ect but it is 8ft high 7ft wide and 5ft deep its for my iggs its cool tho aint it,and its havin g a water fall and pond all heated and filtered--im really proud of it considering i aint a joiner :lol2:,,its taken me 2 weeks so far


Sounds like it will look brilliant, such a good feature to have in a room!

Look forward to the finished result


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Sounds like it will look brilliant, such a good feature to have in a room!
> 
> Look forward to the finished result


thanks for that m8 its taking so much work and its taken over my spare room lmao its quite theraputic tho


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Me thinks it ill be awesome when finished!Looks flush so far: victory:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Me thinks it ill be awesome when finished!Looks flush so far: victory:


cheers mate is having the cladding and water fall 2moz


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good. can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> Looking good. can't wait to see more updates.


cheers mate ill post pics of the pond going in and the water fall construction,,it should be a good constructive day,,if i can source all the bits required


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

looking good so far:2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

some lucky old iguanas you've got there! looks like it is going to be awesome........under the floor heating? better than what you've got in your bedroom I bet!


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

how much is rent, thats better equipped than my house!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks alot check out the water fall on the mega vivs water fall thread


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been had the honour of seeing this up close. Its amazing, a lot of love and tlc has gone into it. It will be awesome


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

One hell of a build, any more pics?

Lucky reps you have there!

Paul


----------



## ironmonkey (Aug 9, 2009)

damn, very impressive :notworthy:. kind of glad i didnt get an iguana and got the bearded dragon now :lol2:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

cant wait to see the finishin state, but 400 bar pal for wood and lightin :whip:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

reptile boy said:


> cant wait to see the finishin state, but 400 bar pal for wood and lightin :whip:


nooo 460 now for wood,,feather edged boards 60 of them,,under floor heating,,pond liner and filter,,glass and mesh,and lighting regs ect ect


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

looks the biz , cant wait to see final product , looks like you have put loads of thought and many sleeples nights into planning it out , Get it done sharpish dont keep us in suspence . poss the biggest iggy viv ive seen . :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> nooo 460 now for wood,,feather edged boards 60 of them,,under floor heating,,pond liner and filter,,glass and mesh,and lighting regs ect ect


seems about right now pal with filter liner ect if only i owned my own house id go crazy with reps :mf_dribble:


----------



## beardies_r_us (Aug 8, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> the 400 quid is for the wood,electric under floor heating,lighting,mesh,ect ect but it is 8ft high 7ft wide and 5ft deep its for my iggs its cool tho aint it,and its havin g a water fall and pond all heated and filtered--im really proud of it considering i aint a joiner :lol2:,,its taken me 2 weeks so far



It's looking really good  £400 may seem a lot, but you know you will be happy with the end result, and it'll be just how u want it, no compromise :2thumb:
I have drawn up some plans to build my own 4-stack vivarium, which will actually have 6 vivs. have priced it all up to cost around £175-£200. where can you buy a new one that cheap? and i can build it to suit the space, not like the double viv i bought last week thats too big! :lol2:
good luck with it, and keep us updated. good job!


----------

